# XD40 3" to 9mm conversion



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it possible to do this? What would I need? What would be some pros and cons of doing so?

Thanks!


----------



## PM (May 30, 2011)

XD40Colorado said:


> Is it possible to do this? What would I need? What would be some pros and cons of doing so?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you can, but you cannot put a conversion barrel in a XD 9mm to make it a .40.


----------

